# Anyone know this person



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

Just wondered if anyone knows a Robert Van Buren. This name is on a number of posted signs near cooperstown but i haven't been able to locate a phone number or address for this person. Is this a guide or leasee of land?


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

which side of cooperstown


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

north, east, and west...they are not signed posted signs just a metal sign on a stake saying no hunting or trespassing.....they are often next to posted signs that are signed by another person..

By the way, Rodfarva, what's up with that decent buck running around literally ten yards north of cooperstown. He was actually in someone's yard today when i first saw him...


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm curious because his signs are posted on land that we had verbal permission to hunt last year and were invited to come back this year also. Since I've forgotten the last name of the person who owned the land and he lives out of the area I cannot contact him to see what is going on. We had met in Cooperstown last year and i should have written his info down. No big deal, just curious...


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Send me the exact location in pm and I'll ask around to see who owns it. I Don't live far from Cooperstown so it should be farely easy to find out.


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

You should stop at the county courthouse or find someone with a late issue of a county atlas and look up the actual landowner. Contact him. If the land is leased or something he will know. If this guy is posting stuff without permission you should call a warden. It's illegal to post land if you don't have the rights to I think.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Are they small orange signs? He has some land north of Aneta also, the farmers that we were hunting with said that he is from Fargo and is buying up land and posting it to use for deer hunting. He had a 1/4 section on one of the sections that the farmer owns half of and the other 1/4 is in plots. There was an old farm house and some nice buildings on it and the last two years I have never seen anyone around or hunting it.


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

That would be the same person. My hunting buddy talked to an adjacent landowner on Sunday who affirmed the land had been sold. From Fargo? Must have an unlisted number. Closest match i have with online directories is in Medina, MN. Oh well, life goes on...Thanks everyone


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Are you sure it isnt Van Raden?


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, Robert VanRaden is who they mean. He is from Fargo and has been buying a lot of land around here in Cooperstown. It wouldn't hurt to ask him to hunt if you can get his number, but I would have to say, GOOD LUCK!!! I don't think he let's many people hunt. Doesn't hurt to try though.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Clay,Is he buying up river bottoms also?I have not seen any of the land he has bought up,I heard it was mostly around Binford.The VanRaden's own a lot of rental property in Fargo-Moorhead,and other towns in ND,and MN.


----------



## GarySND (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.van-raden.com/


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

As far as I know, he owns land mostly to the west of Cooperstown. I don't think he's made it to the river, and I hope to God that he doesn't. I've met him a number of times when he comes in our office and he's a hell of a nice guy. I just think he's strict when if comes to hunting. I could be wrong though. He is the type of person who has a "spokesperson" or "sidekick" with him at all times that does pretty much all of the talking.


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the correction guys. I was trying to use the old grey matter between my ears to remember the name and once again, as usual, it failed. Thanks again for the help.


----------

